#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Why are so many of today's logos Wordless?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Wordless logos are the latest trend.I am wondering why there is no words in logos. 
Is there is any specific reason for this?


Can you guys clear my doubt?



Thank You!

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Wordless logos are the latest trend.I am wondering why there is no words in logos. 
> Is there is any specific reason for this?
> 
> 
> Can you guys clear my doubt?
> 
> 
> ...


There can be three responses for a design yes, no or wow! Wow is the one they are expecting by using the designing and it has the ability to say a thousand words other than a word.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Wordless logos are the latest trend.I am wondering why there is no words in logos. 
> Is there is any specific reason for this?
> 
> 
> Can you guys clear my doubt?
> 
> 
> ...


A wordless logo will appeal to the 20s-30s early adaptor crowd you need to connect with. Let your audience figure out that they want your product, rather than tell them.

----------

